
Gamblers Take Note: The Odds in a Coin Flip Aren't Quite 50/50 - rosser
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Gamblers-Take-Note-The-Odds-in-a-Coin-Flip-Arent-Quite-50-50-181022961.html?utm_source=smithsoniantopic
======
guruparan18
What I don't understand is, the article discusses about "coin spinning" versus
what the heading said - flipping?

    
    
        to flip a coin ... There are no hidden tricks. It’s a fair bet — safe to take, 
        if you’re looking for a 50/50 chance.
    

Not sure how many of us out there are spinning coin.

~~~
qbrass
I'm guessing they talk about coin flipping precisely because nobody spins
coins. They wanted to start off with something people are familiar with, then
segue into what they really wanted to report.

There's a hint of truth in the title since they mention that coin flipping is
biased 51/49 towards the side that was facing up when you flip it.

